# Lugtronic Base map



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

I changed routes on my project and finally installed the lugtronic system i bought years ago. Went from plans in a mk3 to a vrt swap in an S4. Slightly different specs but nothing crazy different compared to what it was planned for. Wondering if anybody has a base map or a has gotten ahold of Lugtronic? Biggest change was 288's vs 256 cams. Ive shot a handful of emails over the past few months to him without any reply. Looking for a better base map. It has some errors when i key it on and plug in. Im not sure its setup exactly as it should or if the errors matter. Starts up but is difficult to get going. I can grab the errors if need be. This may be on an older firmware or something but im not to sure. 

Specs are
12v vr6
ss 9:1 head spacer
arp head studs and rod bolts
Built head, tt288's
custom short runner w/0bd2 throttle(may change to obd1 for the dash pot and throttle adjustment) no IAC right now but it was wired for one. 
id 2000's dual 044's in an IE surge, -8 feed, -6 return E85
older bullseye s366 with a divided t3 on a kinetic manfiold with tial 38mm gate
24x12x4.5 garret core with treadstone end tanks and 3" piping. 

Thanks,


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Andy,

288 cams is a huge change to the basemap, I can put a good stock cam basemap into a 288 cam car and it won't even start, lol.

I'll bump your last email with some info/questions.
Kevin


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> 288 cams is a huge change to the basemap, I can put a good stock cam basemap into a 288 cam car and it won't even start, lol.
> 
> ...


Sent you a few emails over the past few weeks. If you could get back to me on the errors that are showing up that would be great. Thanks


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

what errors are you getting?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bump for another s366 user !



Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

MK123GTi said:


> what errors are you getting?


----------



## skate303 (Dec 5, 2009)

looks like bent trigger wheel


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

skate303 said:


> looks like bent trigger wheel


Crank was never even removed from the original motor. Id find it hard to believe an oem crank has a bent wheel from the factory. Im not denying the possibility but that would be last on my list of ideas. I think its in the standalone calibration it does this on first accessing vems with the key in just the on position.


----------



## skate303 (Dec 5, 2009)

you running PnP or full custom harness? crank sensor bad? faulty wiring? it could be a wide variety of things man


----------



## skate303 (Dec 5, 2009)

but as far as your first question let me see if i could copy the configuration off my ecu and shoot it over to you. mine is tuned off 288 cams. just got my built back together and running itll at least get you a step in the right direction


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Dubstuning said:


>


These errors mean the config settings don't make sense.

Have you tried reloading the config (base file from Kevin) if you have one? Or did you just have that config on the ECU when he sent it to you?

Anyway here are the correct settings for 12V VR6... make sure they're all set like this and that should take care of all the major errors.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

skate303 said:


> you running PnP or full custom harness? crank sensor bad? faulty wiring? it could be a wide variety of things man


Full Harness


skate303 said:


> but as far as your first question let me see if i could copy the configuration off my ecu and shoot it over to you. mine is tuned off 288 cams. just got my built back together and running itll at least get you a step in the right direction


Talked to Kevin again and i need to send it in to have the firmware updated. Id imagine he will load a new basemap for the 288's and that should get rid of the config errors too. Thanks for the offer if i end up needing a map ill shoot you a pm. 


NOTORIOUS VR said:


> These errors mean the config settings don't make sense.
> 
> Have you tried reloading the config (base file from Kevin) if you have one? Or did you just have that config on the ECU when he sent it to you?
> 
> Anyway here are the correct settings for 12V VR6... make sure they're all set like this and that should take care of all the major errors.


Thanks for that. For now ill send it to Kevin and hopefully that will sort it. I got the base file already loaded on the vems.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

So i shipped the ecu to Kevin with a reply that he received it on the 14th of April and to give him 48 hours to turn it around. Well obviously we are well beyond the 48 hours he quoted me. Sent a message here and another email with no reply. Im a patient guy but this is getting a bit beyond my patience. Its a firmware update with a different base map, how long should this really take to perform? An hour? Can anybody get a hold of him so i can get this ecu back?


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I am sure Kevin is busy. He will help you out given time.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

MK3.OT said:


> I am sure Kevin is busy. I am willing to pay for help. He sold me 1000cc injectors but I have not gotten a map. I purchased the injectors last May or June. I am sure he will help you out given time.


I understand busy and own my own business. I often go on tears of 16-18 hour work days. Quoting 48 hours and going on 48 days is more than a bit excessive. I just want the ecu back, firmware update/base map or not. Seems the only way i get a response is starting a thread on here? I was pleased he would update the firmware and everything for free but whats that matter when you are staring at a car everyday collecting dust.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

There needs to be a lugtronic support forum for people who have them can share logs, files and other stuff. Maybe a sub forum on the VEMS site would work.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

This is being taken care of. Trading maps in this case would have caused more problems than it solves. 
This ecu and harness is from 2009, the outputs used would have had to all been moved, and the firmware would be different.
The only thing wrong with Andy's setup is, he used VEMSTune on a firmware designed for Megatune.
I am updating his fw now, and Andy is getting a VE Table from an 8 second car for his trouble .


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> This is being taken care of. Trading maps in this case would have caused more problems than it solves.
> This ecu and harness is from 2009, the outputs used would have had to all been moved, and the firmware would be different.
> The only thing wrong with Andy's setup is, he used VEMSTune on a firmware designed for Megatune.
> I am updating his fw now, and Andy is getting a VE Table from an 8 second car for his trouble .


Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Trying here as your Website seems to well not work so well.

I Hate..! my C2 OBD1 36lb chip! Tell me how much better my car will run after I plug in your ECU.

What info can I get you before I buy your ECU to make the tune better from the start? I do not race but I love to drive fast. Yet I want the car to pass emissions and just not be a pain in the ass day to day. This is the local place that can do dyno tuning http://www.carbconn.com/index.php.

At a latter date I would want to also buy the full custom harness as well. But for now I can only afford the plug and play ECU. I so look forward to tossing the MAF and running a blow off valve.

Mods to my car:
AMS Vortech V1 charger
9-1 Compression
Schrick 248 forced induction cams.
2.7" pulley I see 10=14 psi boost.
Custom intercooler.
Quaife LSD
36lb 3rd gen Bosch injectors.
Wide Band O2 sensor.. 


Thanks..from Seattle

Sincerely

Scott Sauer


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Hate*

don't hate the chip
Hate yourself
Chips are programmed for a specific setup
You have deviated from the path of enlightenment and gone to the dark side
Your car now runs like crap
\
With stand alone you can run to your setups to its full potential...If and only if You or somebody you pay to know....
can tune a forced induction car worth a damn
Your car will run better than ever with Kevin's ECU and his help
There are plenty of folks on this forum that Know FI tuning Find them 
Use Them, or just be another supercharged VR Poser...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Bought and paid for Lugtronic just waiting for it to get shipped. Got the internal logging as well.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

When's the last time anyone had contact with Kevin ? I sent an email through the lugtronic website a while ago but still no reply. I want to buy but i need a few questions answered before i do.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there some sort of check list for the start up on a OBD1 lugtronic plug and play setup?
I got my unit pulled the MAF and installed the new ECU hooked up the wide band as well
as a vacuum line. But sadly it did not start. It was my understanding that it should have
shipped with the file loaded. Saturday I will get the laptop hooked up and see if there is
something I may have missed. Who knows maybe Kevin will get back to me as well.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Bump


----------

